

Ashely Madison Hackers - sp332
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ashley-madison-hackers-speak-out-nobody-was-watching

======
frankacter
There has been a lot of talk about the "Delete All" paid option being a scam
because they did not remove billing information. This Q&A, however, seems to
indicate that the billing information was retrieved from a third party
processing company. While the hack exposed the password, the non-deleted
information was not stored on AM servers.

~~~
sp332
If they couldn't deliver, they really shouldn't have charged money for it.

~~~
frankacter
They did deliver. They deleted everything on their servers related to that
customer that they claim to. It seems unrealistic to expect them to purge
third party services as well.

The wording on the $19 service [1] is very clear to the extent of the services
they are providing, specifically:

* Removal of profile from search results

* Removal of profile from site

* Removal of messages sent and received

* Removal of messages from recipients mailbox including winks and gifts

* Removal of site usage history and personally identifiable information from the site

* Removal of photos

While the second to last bullet is a bit ambiguous and you could make an
argument that billing information is personally identifiable, this specific
indication of "from the site" implies (to me at least) that it is referring to
Ashley Madison servers and not third party credit card processors.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/YXc0RfU.png](http://i.imgur.com/YXc0RfU.png)

------
tired_man
Everyone was better off trawling local places. At least then if your SO found
out, it wasn't something that anyone with time a enough space and bandwidth
could find out about, too.

------
gruez

      new leak's magnet link:magnet:?xt=urn:btih:F12FDBAB77E1253AF25A2778D0726A982ABBAC8F&dn=noel.biderman.mail.7z&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopen.demonii.com%3a1337&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3a6969&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.leechers-paradise.org%3a6969

~~~
sp332
Not sure why you posted this? Anyway keep in mind that the 13GB email dump
seems corrupted, so it won't do you any good to download it.

~~~
gruez
because the third leak was mentioned in the article

>Minutes ago, the hackers also posted a third data dump.

~~~
sp332
Sure it's relevant, but it seems like a bad thing to be encouraging the
dissemination of private data.

